# صلاه ( لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث )



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

إن كنت أنا لست جادا فيما يتعلق بخلاص نفسي يكفي أنك يا رب جاد في تخليص هذه النفس.



+ إن كان خلاص نفسي لا تقوى عليه إرادتي .. فلا شك أن نعمتك تقوى وتقتدر.



+ إن كنت أنا بفساد طبيعتي لا أريد الحياة معك يكفي أنك تريد أن أحيا معك وإرادتك تفعل كل شئ.



+ إن تركتني يا رب إلى إرادتي وإلى ضعفي فسوف أضيع اعتبرني مريضا لا يقوى على شفاء نفسه ولا يقوى حتى على الذهاب إلى الطبيب وقل كلمة فتبرأ نفسي.



+ سامحني يا رب إن كنت أصلي بدون حرارة فأنا أصلي بالفراغ الذي في قلبي وأنت الذي تعطيني الحرارة أنت الذي تسكب نارك المقدسة في قلبي خذ صلاتي كما هي بنقصها فالأمور لا تبدأ كاملة والكمال هم من عندك.



+ بقوتك وبركتك وروحك القدوس سأصير في الصورة التي تريدها لي بقيادتك أنت تمسك يدي وتقودني خطوة خطوة كما تقود طفلا صغيرا يتعلم المشي



+ لا أتركك حتى أشعر أنك قبلتني إليك وأرجعتني إليك وإلى محبتك.



+ قال مار اسحق: إن الذي يظن أن هناك طريقا آخر للتوبة غير الصلاة هو مخدوع من الشياطين.



+ لست أريد فقط أن تغفر لي خطيتي إنما أريد أن تنزع من قلبي كل محبة للخطية على الإطلاق.
ها أنا آتيك بخطيتي كما أنا. وأنت الذي تنزعها مني.



+ لو كنت أقدر أن أترك محبة الخطية لرجعت إليك منذ زمان فخلصني أنت منها لتقودني في موكب نصرتك.
إنزع محبتها من قلبي وإنزع سيطرتها من إرادتي.


آمين


قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يناير 2010)

> + إن كنت أنا بفساد طبيعتي لا أريد الحياة معك يكفي أنك تريد أن أحيا معك وإرادتك تفعل كل شئ.
> 
> 
> 
> + إن تركتني يا رب إلى إرادتي وإلى ضعفي فسوف أضيع اعتبرني مريضا لا يقوى على شفاء نفسه ولا يقوى حتى على الذهاب إلى الطبيب وقل كلمة فتبرأ نفسي.


*روووعة هذة الصلاة 
سيدنا انسان قديس 

شكرا جزيلا استاذنا ​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *روووعة هذة الصلاة
> سيدنا انسان قديس
> 
> شكرا جزيلا استاذنا ​*


*
مرور رائع جدا
ربنا يبارككم
شكرا
​*


----------



## نابوت (19 يناير 2010)

اقول لكل متضايق


----------



## نابوت (19 يناير 2010)

اقول لكل متضايق  لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

*
امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## ConfusedMan (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي 
الرب يبارك حياتك و حياة ابونا شنودة و يديه الصحة و القوة لانا لسة محتاجينوا  
الف شكر 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (29 يناير 2010)

سامحني يا رب إن كنت أصلي بدون حرارة فأنا أصلي بالفراغ الذي في قلبي وأنت الذي تعطيني الحرارة أنت الذي تسكب نارك المقدسة في قلبي خذ صلاتي كما هي بنقصها فالأمور لا تبدأ كاملة والكمال هم من عندك.

حاوة اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

نابوت قال:


> اقول لكل متضايق  لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم​


*

مرور رائع جداااا

شكرا

الرب يباركك

​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> ...


*

مرور رائع جداااا

شكرا

الرب يباركك

​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

confusedman قال:


> شكرا اخي
> الرب يبارك حياتك و حياة ابونا شنودة و يديه الصحة و القوة لانا لسة محتاجينوا
> الف شكر
> سلام و نعمة


*

مرور رائع جداااا

شكرا

الرب يباركك

​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> سامحني يا رب إن كنت أصلي بدون حرارة فأنا أصلي بالفراغ الذي في قلبي وأنت الذي تعطيني الحرارة أنت الذي تسكب نارك المقدسة في قلبي خذ صلاتي كما هي بنقصها فالأمور لا تبدأ كاملة والكمال هم من عندك.
> 
> حاوة اوى ربنا يباركك


*

مرور رائع جداااا

شكرا

الرب يباركك​
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

ميررررسى على الصلاه يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

